# need 2 for monday morning



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

Had 2 ppl back out at the last minute. Have space for 2 in the morning.Will be an 8hr trip,cost is $150 per person,I provide everything you will need except food and drinks. Boat leaves pnsacola beach 7 am from behind Shaggys. You can call me for details. Richard 850 602 4294
www.luckestrikefishing.com


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

How did your trip go?


----------

